

GitHub is down - ii
http://github.wordpress.com/

======
serhei
Well, luckily I have a full clone of my entire repository's history, just
sitting here on my hard drive. Good thing it wasn't Beanstalk that went down.

~~~
defunkt
Yep! We also keep an offsite disaster guide, just in case -
<http://ozmm.org/posts/when_github_goes_down.html>

------
pjhyett
We apologize for the outage, there was a dual-disk failure on the SAN, but no
data was lost. We're going to be working with Engine Yard to make sure this
doesn't happen again.

------
Andys
Irritating pattern: 1\. A free(mium) hosted service becomes popular 2\. It
inevitably goes down one day 3\. I hear about it from every blog, tweet, and
news site.

I have always hosted my own email and webserver so when it goes down, instead
of blogging about it and complaining, I just fix it.

~~~
dexter
I run my own power station if it ever goes down, instead of complaining I just
replace the spent fuel rods.

~~~
litewulf
Wow, thats pretty lame, I use biofuel for everything, I stick plants in one
side and my computer comes on. I have to find new suns periodically...

------
chaostheory
i may do a little hacking on thanksgiving but I can't imagine most programmers
working today; it's a decent day to be down (unless you have a shopping or
leisure web app)

edit: o yeah I forgot that some users may be international...

~~~
listic
Shame on you!

------
intellectronica
<https://launchpad.net/> is up :)

------
AlexeyMK
looks to be back up

------
RossM
Has been for a few hours now. I don't use git (yet) anyway ;)

